# Partition bootcamp sur une Clé Usb



## Hotage (5 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

est-il possible d'installer une partition Windows via Bootcamp sur une clé USB? (De manière à ne pas prendre d'espace disque sur le disque principal).

S'il vous plait, il ne s'agit pas de faire un débat sur les performances de la clé, si ma partition va bien fonctionner ou non. Il s'agit juste de savoir si c'est possible  de créer la partition, et de booter dessus.

Merci beaucoup d'avance.

Hotage


----------



## dragao13 (5 Mai 2017)

J'crois pas.

Sinon, un peu de lecture : https://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-sur-disque-dur-externe.1284388/


----------



## Hotage (5 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'crois pas.
> 
> Sinon, un peu de lecture : https://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-sur-disque-dur-externe.1284388/



Merci


----------



## Louis58180 (5 Mai 2017)

C'est possible en créant d'abord ton Boot Camp sur ton dd interne. Puis à partir du mac utiliser Winclone pour transférer sur la clef.
Ca fonctionne j'ai déjà essayé !


----------



## Hotage (6 Mai 2017)

Merci pour l'info  ^^ J'essaierai


----------

